# Olive and Caper as well as Real Cajun



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I locked myself out of the car the other day but I was in a nice area  with a  nature preserve, book store, library and restaurants at hand to pass time until my wife could rescue me. From the library I picked up two books worth looking at by other cooks. 

The Olive and caper by Susanna Hoffman.  Written by an anthropologist/cook it includes historical and cultural insights written for the outsider to the Greek culture. I've enjoyed it as much for the culture as the food so far. More to come as I get deeper and figure out what I want to cook from it. 


The other book I selected was Real Cajun by Donald Link. His focus is on rustic food and it surely is. Good stuff. Some good gumbos and a different jambalaya as well as some charcuterie recipes. I'll be buying a copy for my own. Lots of WIN in this one.


----------



## leswhaley (Nov 25, 2009)

I own Olive and Caper and it is one of my favorites out of my whole cookbook collection. It is an outstanding work and introduction to Greek Cooking.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've been impressed with both of them and have renewed them to keep them longer.


----------

